# Girl talk!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Do female tiels talk as well as boys? I know it's a boy budgie that talks better than a girl, so I was just wondering if it is the same for Tiels. Dooby just doesn't shut up!!! She is whistling all the time and I'm telling her she's a "Clever girl" etc etc, but I don't think she has attempted to say it yet. She whistles the intonation to clever girl, if you see what I mean, but she doesn't say the words. I know, I know, it's early days. LOL.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Is the sound she's making a one toned chirp, or is she chattering and actually whistling?

Usually females aren't very talkative past contact calling, squawking and hissing.  There are exceptions though. Males are the better known mimickers.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She mimics a wolf whistle call, she'll call me when I leave the room, but that's a completely different call. Yeah, she is actually whistling, different sounds not just the calling and squawking.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Could she be a male? You didn't get her DNA sexed did you?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sounds like dooby could be a male


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

No, I haven't had her DNA sexed, that costs around 200AUD!! I'd rather wait another three months and then you can all have a better idea. LOL! She still has the chevrons on her tail, so we'll just have to see after the moult. I was reading somewhere that you can tell male from female by the primary feathers as well. Female primary feathers are equal length whereas a male's is long, short, long, short..........now if only she would hover a bit so I could see!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

don't go by the feathers I read different ways you can sex by the feathers and the dots on there wings if it were try then Georgie should have been a male but through dna she is a female so its not always accurate, there are a few females that are vocal and can wolf whistle but if dooby is chattering and whistling alot I would say you have a male


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say Dooby is a male


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Doody sounds like a male doesn't he? All the chattering she is doing and wolf whistling lol. Also Plukie, I think you can get DNA sexing for much cheaper than that. I typed it in google and it was something like DNA sexing from about £14 or something like that. Try typing in in google. 

Found it, and its an english site. 
http://www.avianbiotech.co.uk/SexingEN.htm
But, of course its up to you!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

dna is quite inexpensive now I got mine done for under 25.00 Canadian they send you the free kit its fairly simple to do, you send it back and I had the results in a couple of days by email . I only did it because I am impatient  but if I had gone by behaviour then I would have known Georgie was a female and Ollie was a male


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh wow!! I didn't know it was that cheap, when I was looking on the net the cheapest I saw was £100!! Sheesh, I always find the expensive places. LOL.

I'll have to look into that, they say they want freshly plucked chest feathers!!! Ouch, poor Dooby, I don't think I can do that to her.......do you think it would be ok if I just waited until a moult?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh wow!! I didn't know it was that cheap, when I was looking on the net the cheapest I saw was £100!! Sheesh, I always find the expensive places. LOL.
> 
> I'll have to look into that, they say they want freshly plucked chest feathers!!! Ouch, poor Dooby, I don't think I can do that to her.......do you think it would be ok if I just waited until a moult?


I didn't pluck the feathers I did the blood I just clipped the toe nail a little bit I was very cautious and they were great didn't even flinch so I was lucky.

You don't have to do it if your ok with waiting, I would just wait it out you will probably now very shortly anyways if you have a boy or a girl if dooby is already vocal and whistling I would bet he is a boy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with the others, sounds like Dooby is giving you the behavioural indicators that she is in fact a HE.  If s/he keeps getting more and more talkative i would almost bet on it.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm going to wait I think.........I'm really such a softie that I just know I wouldn't be able to do it. It might be painless for her, probably like pulling a hair out of our heads, but just the thought of hurting her and maybe losing that little bit of trust we have built up, is putting me off.

I can do anything for my animals if they need it, like medication, dressing wounds etc. etc. but just to see if Dooby is a boy or a girl......well, it doesn't matter that much to me really. Dooby is Dooby. Besides, it will be a good discussion point in a few months time. LOL.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Maya my 10.5 month old pied FEMALE tiel wolf whistles, and says 'pretty bird' MANY times a day. She also calls me a lot, and is very vocal. I thought she was a male for the 1st 9 months of her life, until i got her DNA'd to find out he is indeed a she! 

Kirby


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

In most birds, the females aren't very vocal, or not as vocal as the males.



Some females can talk or whistle, but on a minimum basis.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Female can talk. From another chat some had a "male" tiel. He says pretty bad boy over and over. Copied other birds and is quite the character. Just yesterday "he" laid a egg.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh dear, it's all a bit confusing isn't it LOL!! I'll hang on and see, if it's not obvious what sex Dooby is, I might just do a DNA test.....why can't they use poop? There's plenty of that!! LOL!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh dear, it's all a bit confusing isn't it LOL!! I'll hang on and see, if it's not obvious what sex Dooby is, I might just do a DNA test.....why can't they use poop? There's plenty of that!! LOL!


LOL... wouldn't that be great if you could  I think you will know in time but if you do decide to do the dna its not that bad I felt really bad doing it but they never made a peep I think it upset me more then it did them as long as its done right and you don't cut up high I just cut a tiny bite and gave a little squeeze, soon as I was done they were up running around like nothing happened


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe I will just content myself with the fact that I've got a Dooby.....not a male or a female...just a Dooby! LOL.


----------

